# Toronto Skyscraper Spotting #1



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful shots, love them!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pics. Pic 8 is my new home!


----------

